# MPC Stroker McGurk Model Kit Review



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

A look at the re-popped (first time in 40 years) Stroker McGurk Surf rod kit. Awesome retro kit from the Hot Rod Magazine heyday.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks for letting us know the kit is re-released. I have an original missing a couple of minor parts, my contribution to my kit was painting the figure. I'd like to build the kit from scratch so I might get it. 

I like the old kits, serious or humorous. I'm still surprised at how very, very many figure, and tv/movie related kits I had never known even existed when I was growing up. And I started building model kits in the 1960's. I'm glad so many kits have been reissued over the years.


----------

